
Show HN: Zif, peer-to-peer torrent indexing in Go - wjh_
https://github.com/zif/zif
======
giantahead
Amazing idea! And brilliant whitepaper, which reads even better than code, by
the way.

~~~
wjh_
Thank you! It's been my work of the past few months, actually part of a school
project and presentation.

